# iPhone 3G on a corporate plan



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For legitimate corporate customers...

I got tired of waiting for corporate pricing to be announced, and called in for an additional phone/line, 16GB black.

$299 plus $50 (under $30 voice plan) for the phone. Add $30/6GB. Add $8 VVM which I want to try out but will likely cancel.

....

And now, to order a case.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Next business day update:

I called "track and trace" this morning. [The recorded message that plays before they connect you states that corporate pricing will be $199 and $299 in August, with no mention of the $50 add-on and no mention of conditions.] Meanwhile, my order from Friday was "hanging" in the system, and the order couldn't be opened by 2 other departments, nor by supervisors. They said they'd try to fix it.

I decided to call back and... spent hours re-ordering because of this glitch. Let's see if this one works.

They threw in a $5/month credit and put in a goodwill credit for the activation fee as well. Not as good as my other line, but not bad, if it gets processes properly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I guess it's just me here...

So Rogers called today to ask if I really wanted *2* 16GB black iPhones. The first order apparently went through... eventually. No, says I. Just the one.

They said that one order shipped this morning from here in Toronto. Tracking shows billing info received by UPS, but not picked up yet.

I looked at my account online, and wow, they added the new line, I know what my phone number will be, but... it was on the wrong plan code, not my full corporate one. One phone call, corporate plan re-instated. Online I see they dropped my credits on the new line. One call, they won't do it. Another call, credits re-instated. Now I notice an unexpiring credit on my main line now has an expiry date. Another call tomorrow to fix that...

This would all be tiresome if it wasn't that I was getting an iPhone in a day or two.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

So those credits can expire at the end of three years eh, wierd, so if u renew will they let you keep it? So basically do you have a iPhone on a corporate plan?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> So those credits can expire at the end of three years eh, wierd, so if u renew will they let you keep it? So basically do you have a iPhone on a corporate plan?


Exactly, except for the part about the credits expiring. Whenever that's happened in the past, a phone call (or three) gets them restored.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok so to get this straight you kept your corporate plan and just added the iPhone 3G to it? I've been trying to do that for weeks and was told to wait until Aug.1. I'm anxious to see what my upgrade price will be for the phone.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Good job! I have to wait until September 12th as that is when I am eligible for a HUP. Tried to get it sooner but they quoted me $699 (full price) - $100 (corporate discount). 

Now I just found out my 1st Gen iPhone went belly up...touch screen not working. I am now using my old SE w200a. ARG!

Going to try again tomorrow (August) and see if they can help out.

Comments?

Mike


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Duramax said:


> Ok so to get this straight you kept your corporate plan and just added the iPhone 3G to it? I've been trying to do that for weeks and was told to wait until Aug.1. I'm anxious to see what my upgrade price will be for the phone.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Nope, I added a new line.

And I've just received it. 4-5 business days depending on whether this is my Friday order or my Monday order.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Nope, I added a new line.
> 
> And I've just received it. 4-5 business days depending on whether this is my Friday order or my Monday order.


I was able to add it to my corporate plan. i didnt get promo pricing but did get $250 off.

I figure I have 30 days to return it, so if promo pricing takes effect tomorrow, I'll call and ask for a credit (nicely) and if they say "No", then I'll just state that I will return the phone and re-purchase it again. 

worth a try I suppose?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Always.

My fee was $299 + $50 for the 16GB, so if they lose the $50 part tomorrow, or in the future, it's easy enough to ask for it back. You probably don't have to threaten to return the phone to get it. The only exception might be if there are conditions, i.e., you have to take a new version of a corporate iPhone plan to get the promotional pricing. Still, the retentions line can be reasonable and give the rebate as a goodwill gesture anyways. And if the first rep. doesn't do this, the next one or the one after might.




jawknee said:


> I was able to add it to my corporate plan. i didnt get promo pricing but did get $250 off.
> 
> I figure I have 30 days to return it, so if promo pricing takes effect tomorrow, I'll call and ask for a credit (nicely) and if they say "No", then I'll just state that I will return the phone and re-purchase it again.
> 
> worth a try I suppose?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah I see. Ok I guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to see what Rogers will offer. 

When exactly does the 6G for $30 promotion end? With my luck it'll be tomorrow lol.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*If at first you don't succeed call, call, and call again.*

To However:
I am fascinated by just how many times you called to get your phone. Let me see. Was it about 10 times? That is amazing. Almost inspirational. It might be instructive to many of us if you would describe in greater detail your technique. For instance, I find the chore of calling Rogers/Fido rather tedious. There are lots of buttons to press and lots of waiting until you get a human. I hate doing it once, let alone ten times. Any tips? How do you do it? I mean physically. You must have some techniques that make the job less of a chore. Next, when you get a service rep who is not doing what you want, how do you deal with it? Do you simply hang up and call right back? Don't you get tired of explaining your same old story over and over again to up to ten different individuals. Again, any tips--ways to make this less onerous. Finally, what do you say to the next one, if you already got a negative answer from the previous ones? How do you sway them? Finally, don't they track how many times individuals call and don't certain individuals who are frequent callers get a "black star" tag or something? Are you not worried about getting a stigma? I'm sure lots of readers would be interested in your techniques because it appears they work really well. 

Now, on the other hand, you did enter into a new line and fundamentally Rogers should be quite happy because they are going to get a whole approx $100/mo from you that they never got before. Maybe this is the simple fact of the matter.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The promotion ends August 31st, unless they extend it or replace it with something better.



Duramax said:


> Ah I see. Ok I guess I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to see what Rogers will offer.
> 
> When exactly does the 6G for $30 promotion end? With my luck it'll be tomorrow lol.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a speakerphone at work, so I'm working until they pick up, and after. I'm used to it I guess. Also, I give great phone.

I hope you haven't waited too long to get in on this. It's probably different with fido, but with Rogers, the corporate plan I have is no longer available as of today. The $18 200 minute (plus $5 for 6pm start), all included plan is gone, and the best there is is the $20 ($25 with $5 rebated) employee plan, 150 minutes, 9pm, but with network calling, and 3 year only.

That might change, perhaps as early as tomorrow, but if I hadn't noticed the wrong plan online for my new line, I wouldn't have called to get the right one in its place, and might have missed out. I hope things work out for you.




bshell said:


> To However:
> I am fascinated by just how many times you called to get your phone. Let me see. Was it about 10 times? That is amazing. Almost inspirational. It might be instructive to many of us if you would describe in greater detail your technique. For instance, I find the chore of calling Rogers/Fido rather tedious. There are lots of buttons to press and lots of waiting until you get a human. I hate doing it once, let alone ten times. Any tips? How do you do it? I mean physically. You must have some techniques that make the job less of a chore. Next, when you get a service rep who is not doing what you want, how do you deal with it? Do you simply hang up and call right back? Don't you get tired of explaining your same old story over and over again to up to ten different individuals. Again, any tips--ways to make this less onerous. Finally, what do you say to the next one, if you already got a negative answer from the previous ones? How do you sway them? Finally, don't they track how many times individuals call and don't certain individuals who are frequent callers get a "black star" tag or something? Are you not worried about getting a stigma? I'm sure lots of readers would be interested in your techniques because it appears they work really well.
> 
> Now, on the other hand, you did enter into a new line and fundamentally Rogers should be quite happy because they are going to get a whole approx $100/mo from you that they never got before. Maybe this is the simple fact of the matter.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Corporate Plans are up!*

I'm sitting here waiting while they process my upgrade - 30 minutes on this call so far, so wtf, here's the scoop. The new corp plan I'm taking is:

iPhone 16GB $299, Plan fee $60, 300 anytime minutes, E/W unlimited after 8pm, 6GB data, VVM included, and "all other commitments retained", so in my case callerid, per second billing after 1st minute, 3.48 SAF, long distance 10 cents (LOL: anyone know where the cent sign is on the new wireless keyboard???  )

There's also a $70 plan but I didn't bother asking - to bshells' point about However's phone stamina, this is the 8th call to Rogers that I've made to give them my money. I've been getting completely different stories about what I can do & the prices every time I call.

Update; very convoluted - they can't give me an iPhone at the discount until I have an iPhone price plan, but they can't give me the iPhone price plan until I activate an iPhone... So they're bumping me off corporate & increasing my plan fee for a day to allow the iPhone price to happen, ship it, then when I get it in "3-5 business days" I call & activate the corp plan. 

Any bets on that going smoothly?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

What in the f&$k is wrong with Rogers?? I'm way overdue for an upgrade and all I want to do is get the iPhone 3G added to my account along with the $30 data plan. Holy****, is it that complicated??! I can't wait for new providers to pop up and watch Rogers hurt. I've been with Rogers for 15 years now and just can't believe how disorganized they still are. 

Rant over.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*Fido just as frustrating as Rogers*

Ever since July 11 I've been trying to give fido money for a new 3G iPhone. I've called about 4 times. My usual is "three strikes and you're out", so I've gone beyond the call of duty, as it were. I've basically given up on owning this iteration of the iPhone. It's cracking anyway, so I hear. I'll stay with my first gen iPhone and wait until Apple brings out the iPhone Plus or whatever, and maybe by then either Rogers/Fido will have their act together, or better yet, someone else will be selling the iPhone in a normal way--i.e. in which they are happy to take your money instead of putting up roadblocks. I suppose when you have a product where the demand is so high that you sell out as soon as you get any in, and you don't even have to do any advertising, you don't care.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

bshell said:


> Ever since July 11 I've been trying to give fido money for a new 3G iPhone. I've called about 4 times. My usual is "three strikes and you're out", so I've gone beyond the call of duty, as it were. I've basically given up on owning this iteration of the iPhone. It's cracking anyway, so I hear. I'll stay with my first gen iPhone and wait until Apple brings out the iPhone Plus or whatever, and maybe by then either Rogers/Fido will have their act together, or better yet, someone else will be selling the iPhone in a normal way--i.e. in which they are happy to take your money instead of putting up roadblocks. I suppose when you have a product where the demand is so high that you sell out as soon as you get any in, and you don't even have to do any advertising, you don't care.


The Rogers corp plan landed August 1st, maybe the same happened with Fido. Have you tried since then? I was frustrated with 8 calls to Dodgers, each one with a different story, then suddenly the sky cleared & my last "cancel my phone" call ended up with corp hardware upgrade people & they gave me the plan I mentioned prior, so in retrospect it was good that they were so f**ked up.  

My one gripe is why didn't they do this for launch day?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

So whats the deal now, do you get promo pricing on any corp plan? For an upgrade or do upgrades still vary? They originally told me 499 and 599, and my account has a 100 discount. Is that what i will get. Cause my consumer account will just get it at 349.99


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> So whats the deal now, do you get promo pricing on any corp plan? For an upgrade or do upgrades still vary? They originally told me 499 and 599, and my account has a 100 discount. Is that what i will get. Cause my consumer account will just get it at 349.99


The way it was described to me by one Corp HUP person (I've talked to them 3 times, different story each time) was that your company has to sign a form allowing the iPhone as an upgrade - apparently (and I didn't write this down at the time so don't quote me) the discount for corp HUPs is subsidized by the company so if they don't want to pay some or all of the discount the hardware is not allowed. In my case, my company did sign the form just recently - my last conversation was Saturday August 2nd, right after the corp plan came out.

The first time I talked to corp HUP, the form wasn't signed & I got the same story you did - retail price of $599 for the 8GB, but since I was such a good customer they would give me $100 off.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Ace McDuck said:


> ... Any bets on that going smoothly?


Just to keep everyone amused - today I noticed that they dropped my VM & Caller Id options when they removed my corporate tag. :yikes:

So I have a couple of days with that before the phone arrives - if all goes according to plan. 

I'm not sure if it's worth the aggravation of attempting to get it back in the meantime. Fortunately I only had a couple of saved messages.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

so its all pending that the form is signed by the corp that you have your corp plan with.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

See now its all a hassle for me, as i switched out of my corp plan, and to get pricing for it its gonna be a hassle cause i dont know if i'll switch back and yada yada.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I have a speakerphone at work, so I'm working until they pick up, and after. I'm used to it I guess. Also, I give great phone


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> so its all pending that the form is signed by the corp that you have your corp plan with.


That's what they told me a week ago. Now, I've been told a whole bunch of contradictory things so take it with a grain of salt. You should call the corp hardware upgrade number (866-363-9712) and ask.


----------



## zer0army (May 31, 2004)

So I finally got around to my first of what I know will be many calls to Rogers. I have the old EPP $18 200 minute + $5 for after 6pm unlimited/weekends. Called into retentions talked to a guy who wanted to help out and "keep my business" but claimed he was only a regional rep who couldn't help with my corp. plan. Transfered me to corp. CRS at 1 866 727 2141. This next guy was totally useless and sounded as if he had never heard of an iPhone

Anyone know if this is true and I should keep playing roulette with the corp. CRS number, or keep calling back to regular CRS?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

you have a sweet plan so yeah i'd keep inquiring about a hardware upgrade to the iPhone and if it ultimately fails then call Retentions to get a plan similar to yours so you can get promo pricing for an upgrade (199/299), but in your case 249/349. What they gave me, was 250 daytime + 6pm evening unlt. as well as they gave me free caller id BUT thats cause my old plan had it .


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Got it - painfully*

I finally received my 3g this week. UPS made two attempts in 1 day, my wife was home the second time. I must say I'm pleasantly surprised with UPS.

My tale of woe goes way back, but suffice to say that the Corp folks, back on August 2nd, had agreed to give me the then-new corp iPhone plan, which basically was $60 + 3.48 SAF for 300 anytime minutes, 6GB data, VVM, CID, cheap long distance, per second billing. Well, when I called to activate early this week after receiving the phone, the story had changed, but to make a long story short, I ended up getting it plus a 15% discount, but paying $7 for callerid. Once they actually have the corp iPhone plans published, I'll check back for any other discounts/options I should have. All in all, not a great deal, but not a bad deal.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*more pain (warning - rant ahead)*

So here I sit - 142 minutes with my favorite Rogers retention CSRs.

This tale of woe starts when I discovered that voicemail wasn't working again (see my previous posts in this thread), so I called to have them fix it up for me. To my surprise, I was informed that VVM was not part of the plan, and who was I anyway? Apparently the corp deal I got was not for the unwashed masses, only for "people who are paid by the company" for their phone plans. I couldn't have VM, VVM, Callerid, per second billing, etc. until I got a note from my company's telecom boss.

I was passed from business solutions to retentions, who then put me on hold for 10 minutes, only to be picked up by some other CSR who had not heard my story yet. After explaining to him that I was sold a bill of goods to convince me to purchase the phone, he tried to offer me a "similar" plan, for $75 + SAF, etc. Which I compared to the fido.ca deal at $80 available to a walk-in. Now, I've had services with Rogers from day 1 - cable since I can remember, internet when they started it, cell phones when they were cantel. 

I tell the guy - just put me back on my old plan ($20) & give me data & VVM. Sorry, he says, your corp plan (the one they dropped me from to get the order for the iphone through) is no longer available. At which point I had had enough. I told him I was tired of talking about this, just leave me alone & have someone of authority call me when they can provide me with something reasonable. So he gives me VVM free for 3 months & says they will contact me before the 3 months is up to clear this up. I appreciated this last gesture & told him so.

Throughout all of this agony, no one would tell me the complete set of features/options/etc that this plan included (that I wasn't allowed), other than none of the options I thought I had were included. It was like trying to tackle a greased pig - they kept slipping off into the "best alternative we can give you" which was always a retail plan worth more money & with less features than I was originally promised.

End of tale.

I truly am tired of this company. I'm going to count to 10 over the span of this weekend & will decide whether I ship it back or not on Monday.


----------



## heimdal (Aug 19, 2008)

That is exactly what my CSR told me.

I wanted to get rid of my company code in order to order an iPhone, but he said that if he removes that, the Rogers system would wait three days and put me on a similar consumer plan that costs WAYYY more. I could try to put it back, just like you did, but there is a very low chance of actually able to.

He also gave me the BS about needing authorization from my corporation in order to put it back.

I've been trying almost everyday for a week, think I'll just give up now. 
Frankly, I've run out of ideas...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you don't qualify for the corporate-reimbursed plan, you won't get it.

When it was promised to you, if you did this by phone, did you take note of the customer service rep's ID and get them to note your account? Did you tape the call? Rogers did, and might go back to the tape to find out. Were you asked if you qualified for the plan, and if you were, what did you say?

If you signed up in person, did you have a letter from your employer? If you signed up in person, what does the written contract say?

It is true that some corporate plans that existed when you signed up are no longer available. But there should be alternatives beside the consumer plans you were offered.

Your best alternative is to call "customer relations," and note this is not the people you've been talking to. When you call, instead of the usual voice prompt, say "cancel my phone." The regular reps don't have the power to help you. This works best during regular business hours, or just after.




Ace McDuck said:


> So here I sit - 142 minutes with my favorite Rogers retention CSRs.
> 
> This tale of woe starts when I discovered that voicemail wasn't working again (see my previous posts in this thread), so I called to have them fix it up for me. To my surprise, I was informed that VVM was not part of the plan, and who was I anyway? Apparently the corp deal I got was not for the unwashed masses, only for "people who are paid by the company" for their phone plans. I couldn't have VM, VVM, Callerid, per second billing, etc. until I got a note from my company's telecom boss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

heimdal said:


> That is exactly what my CSR told me.
> 
> I wanted to get rid of my company code in order to order an iPhone, but he said that if he removes that, the Rogers system would wait three days and put me on a similar consumer plan that costs WAYYY more. I could try to put it back, just like you did, but there is a very low chance of actually able to.
> 
> ...


In my case, it was the corporate hardware upgrade CSR that removed me from the corporate plan in the first place. Since then, it's been a very annoying ride.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

HowEver said:


> If you don't qualify for the corporate-reimbursed plan, you won't get it.


The corp hdwr upgrade CSR described the plan to me, then did did the confirmation statement that they must have recorded "you agree to purchasing the phone at discount price of... with the corporate $60 plan as described to you..." If he offered it to me to make the hdwr sale, Rogers should either agree to it as he described it with all the services, or they should agree to terminate my agreement & I send the phone back. Of course, we both know they won't want to do that, which is why they spent 2.5 hours trying to sell me something else.



HowEver said:


> When it was promised to you, if you did this by phone, did you take note of the customer service rep's ID and get them to note your account? Did you tape the call? Rogers did, and might go back to the tape to find out. Were you asked if you qualified for the plan, and if you were, what did you say?


 I took the person's name down. And after so many calls, I'm getting to know some of these people.  The note is in my account, recent CSRs have refered to it but don't comment on the details - I specifically asked one of them the other night, and they did a very good job of trying not to relay the information to me. I can be extremely focused & persistent, but in the end the fellow put me on hold & never came back - I was popped back into the queue & was told they could not pass me back. By then I was tired and finished talking to them - they won that round. I'm off work this week & have nothing better to do than press Rogers on this issue. I'll use my wired phone so my battery doesn't die on me. And, no the CSR did not qualify me for the plan, he told me about it, and commited to provide it to me with Callerid, VVM, $.10 LD, etc. This is what has me so torqued with these people.



HowEver said:


> It is true that some corporate plans that existed when you signed up are no longer available. But there should be alternatives beside the consumer plans you were offered.


 Again to my frustration - THEY took me off to sell me a phone, without my approval to do so. I don't know if I relayed this tidbit before - the corp hdwr upgrd CSR put me on hold, then did all of the screwy things on my behalf without asking if I was okay with any of it. He came back on the phone, told me the iphone was ordered, but he had to take me off corporate to do it, all I had to do was call back when the phone arrived. I won't repeat the rest of that story again.



HowEver said:


> Your best alternative is to call "customer relations," and note this is not the people you've been talking to. When you call, instead of the usual voice prompt, say "cancel my phone." The regular reps don't have the power to help you. This works best during regular business hours, or just after.


 Yup, I'm aware of this technique, this time I told the first CSR to pass me to retentions. He did, and I confirmed it by asking the new CSR if he was in retentions, just to be sure. After a while, he said he had no authority to fix my corporate plan problem. That's about the time I poked at the details of what the hdwr upgrd CSR had committed to me & this guy put me on permahold (mentioned above).

Trust me, I could have written a small novel on this last call. I just put some of the more entertaining & hopefully, informative information into the post so that others could learn a few details if they end up in similar situations.

As you mentioned above, I should have set up & recorded all of the calls with them. When I call on Monday, I will go buy a new hard drive, just for the call record.  I will press the issue & have them explain how they put me in this situation in detail.


----------



## heimdal (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, I gave it a shot with Retentions and they offered a consumer plan with almost the same features as my corporate plan:

I have the $18 EPP with...
200 minutes/Unlimited Weekends
Unlimited Evenings at 6 for extra $5
Call Display
Per Second Billing

They are offering a regular $20 consumer plan with...
250 minutes/Unlimited Weekends
Unlimited Evenings at 6 for extra $5
Call Display
Per Minute Billing

So basically, it's an extra $2, I lose my Per Second Billing feature, new 3 year contract and my ECF jumps from $200 to $400. 

Is there any pros and cons to being attached to a Corp Plan, beside the seemingly cost-efficient plan pricing?

With the consumer plan though, I can finally get an iPhone for the promotional price, I just have to call in at September 7 when the new billing cycle ends.

What do you guys think, should I jump on this opportunity or play the waiting game on the corporate pricing on the iPhone in the future?


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Full Circle*

So I just wrapped up my (hopefully) last conversation with Rogers on this. I'm back on my original corporate voice plan (the one the previous CSR said wasn't possible to reinstate), plus $30/6GB and $8/VVM. I'm kind of annoyed at the charge for VVM, but hopefully once this commitment is over there will be at least one other GSM provider in Canada to switch to.

All of this angst & I'm right back to where I originally asked to be (but told it wasn't possible) plus another $8/month for my troubles. Good grief! XX)

heimdal: you might want to just add the data & VVM ($38) to your current plan & wait a bit - I don't think the extra 50 minutes makes up for per minute billing, but you'd have to look at your call profile to figure it out. Btw, I was just told the $18 plan you have is no longer available. You should be able to get a phone for the "retail" discount - after all of this back & forth that's what I effectively did & it was pretty much the one thing Rogers didn't change their story on.


----------



## heimdal (Aug 19, 2008)

By the "retail discount" do you mean the 199/299 price or the 499/599 Corporate price?

My plan now is to wait it out, and just sign on to the 6GB/$30 at the end of September since it was extended anyway. If I could get the iPhone at the consumer pricing within the next month, I'll gladly take it.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

heimdal said:


> By the "retail discount" do you mean the 199/299 price or the 499/599 Corporate price?


The 199/299 discount, which is really 249/349, then you get $50 rebate if you pick a voice plan > $30/month - add-ons don't count.


----------



## nikels (Aug 30, 2008)

decided to take the plunge on the iphone. currently on a corporate plan $15, no SA fee, voicemail and call waiting incl.

contacted rogers .. and after close to 5 straight hours of pure hell, came out of it with no iphone.. 'lowlights' included speaking with 4 corp HUP reps, 5 csr's, twice being suddenly cutoff and having to re-queue, corporate tag being 'accidentally' removed and needed to be re-instated with a csr before corp rep would even speak to you.. most of the time spent was wasted on waiting in queue as a result of being passed back and forth b/w csr's and HUP reps.

i was told that the hup cost is normally $699 with $100 off as contracted with my company, with an additional $100 off for adding the $30/6gb data plan bringing it to $499.. i was 'ok' with this.. until at the end, right when i was finally ready to sign-off on the upgrade, the rep tells me that there's an early hup charge of $10 for every month early which worked out to $110 plus the $35 activation fee. that woulda made the phone work out to be over $700 incl taxes.. which makes no sense so i didn't go thru with it.. has anyone else been quoted this early upgrade charge??

also one of the main reasons for the back and forth b/w reps was because the corp hup rep said that the $30/6gb data plan that we had another csr add was only for blackberries and may not work for the iphone?? i thought they were all the same? 2 csr's later and no one had ever heard of this. 

apologize for the choppy story, the experience with rogers was highly confusing and exhausting


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Talk to me when you hit about 30 hrs - my experience. LOL!

Seriously, I went through similar hell, but the rules have changed since my ordeal started & you should have no problem getting the iPhone for the retail discount prices with your corp plan. They came out with that on August 1st - I know this because I was told so by a Corp HUP CSR on August 2nd.



nikels said:


> i was told that the hup cost is normally $699 with $100 off as contracted with my company, with an additional $100 off for adding the $30/6gb data plan bringing it to $499.. i was 'ok' with this.. until at the end, right when i was finally ready to sign-off on the upgrade, the rep tells me that there's an early hup charge of $10 for every month early which worked out to $110 plus the $35 activation fee. that woulda made the phone work out to be over $700 incl taxes.. which makes no sense so i didn't go thru with it.. has anyone else been quoted this early upgrade charge??


This is utter nonsense in a couple of ways. First the corp clients are now eligible for the $199/299 hardware upgrade costs - actually $249/349 with a $50 rebate if the voice plan is over $30. When I started my trials & tribulations, the upgrade was $699 for corp clients, but that changed August 1st. 

Second, there is no $10/month early hup charge. Never heard it mentioned once.



nikels said:


> also one of the main reasons for the back and forth b/w reps was because the corp hup rep said that the $30/6gb data plan that we had another csr add was only for blackberries and may not work for the iphone?? i thought they were all the same? 2 csr's later and no one had ever heard of this.


Total BS! The 6GB plan is available for any phone - including the 1st gen iPhone. I asked.

Two alternate plans that may be less painful:

First, you should try your Rogers agent for your corporation, they should be able to get you the hardware & add the data plan all in one call.

Second, if that doesn't work, try Wireless Wave. A new employee in my company didn't know about our agent, went downstairs to WW & they set him up with a blackberry on a corporate plan with corporate discount for the hardware. I find their staff are generally far more knowledgeable than the Rogers telephone CSRs and know how to "work the system" to help the client.


----------



## heimdal (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree with the WirelessWave suggestion.

To tell you the truth, I stumbled on my corporate plan by mistake. I was inquiring about the 17.50 EPP in February and the guy was like "Oh don't get that, it doesn't have CID and VM, plus it's billed per minute. I have a better plan though, but it's exclusive." Thus the plan I have now. 

I tried asking them, they said they'll fix me up but I have to get the data plan.
They also said to come back on a weekday since the Corp HUP line's closed on weekends.


----------



## nikels (Aug 30, 2008)

Ace McDuck said:


> Talk to me when you hit about 30 hrs - my experience. LOL!
> 
> Seriously, I went through similar hell, but the rules have changed since my ordeal started & you should have no problem getting the iPhone for the retail discount prices with your corp plan. They came out with that on August 1st - I know this because I was told so by a Corp HUP CSR on August 2nd.
> 
> ...


that's what I thought as well after reading through the forum posts, (which btw has been a tremendous help). 3 separate corp hup reps quoted me the $699 price.. could the $199/$299 price be dependent on your company and what they've agreed with Rogers? 

and yes that early upgrade fee just floored me, it's almost like Rogers doesn't want my business.. i mean if it's the cheapie voice plan i have that they don't like, it's not my fault they agreed to it with my company.

thx for the wireless wave tip, i'll have to check that out.


----------



## heimdal (Aug 19, 2008)

Man, this is downright frustrating!

Called upwards of 10 times now, they still keeping feeding me BS like:

The 499/599 price for the iPhones, + $180 in early HUP fees
You can get the promotional price of $199/$299, but you have to switch to one of those stupid $60 iPhone plans
"Can you just remove my MSD code, order the iPhone, and put it back" - NO.

Tried calling retentions, they were nice but every CSR said they can't access my account to make changes since I have a corporate account.

Ace, are you sure corp accounts are eligible for the promotional plan?

To whoever was successful, what exactly did you do? I'm out of answers.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry you're having such a hard time. I always call retentions, since they are the only department with any power. I think the one call that worked, they passed me through to the corporate department, and they must have said something to them since corporate answered "so you're getting the iPhone as a 'save'" i.e., a retention--even though I was *adding* a line, i.e., getting a new line attached to my existing account. I qualified for the upgrade but wanted to keep my existing line as well. If you are past contract, you could try that, get a new line, cancel your old one or pass it to a family member; but of course this means a new phone number.

I hate to say keep calling, after you've called 10 times, but I'd call retentions again and just ask about cancelling, not to cancel, exactly, but ask how you go about it. At that point, they'll ask what they can do to keep you, and it becomes a different kind of call.

You also may have to take into account that some corporate plans have been changed, so perhaps make a separate call first to find out if the plan you're on now still exists, and if anything has replaced it.



heimdal said:


> Man, this is downright frustrating!
> 
> Called upwards of 10 times now, they still keeping feeding me BS like:
> 
> ...


----------



## heimdal (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm gonna try a few more times, this time with the intention of canceling (who knows, if they aggravate me more, I might cancel for real).

I have the $18 Corp Hospital Plan, with $5 early evenings, call display and per second billing, if that's any help.
I believe it was discontinued a few months back.

I also just activated on February, so that must be causing the fuss. Getting a new line is out of the question, my whole family is already with Rogers.
I could easily get an iPhone with my mom's account, but she's out of contract and doesn't want to be tied up for another 3 years.




HowEver said:


> Sorry you're having such a hard time. I always call retentions, since they are the only department with any power. I think the one call that worked, they passed me through to the corporate department, and they must have said something to them since corporate answered "so you're getting the iPhone as a 'save'" i.e., a retention--even though I was *adding* a line, i.e., getting a new line attached to my existing account. I qualified for the upgrade but wanted to keep my existing line as well. If you are past contract, you could try that, get a new line, cancel your old one or pass it to a family member; but of course this means a new phone number.
> 
> I hate to say keep calling, after you've called 10 times, but I'd call retentions again and just ask about cancelling, not to cancel, exactly, but ask how you go about it. At that point, they'll ask what they can do to keep you, and it becomes a different kind of call.
> 
> You also may have to take into account that some corporate plans have been changed, so perhaps make a separate call first to find out if the plan you're on now still exists, and if anything has replaced it.


----------

